# Has anyone here driven a Tesla?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

If so, how was it?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

in before,., electric is doomed to fail poasts


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Friend took me for a drive in his model x.
i liked it.
im a sports car guy. even though the x looks kind of lame, it drove really well.
it will never replace a sports car though. There’s more to a car than 0-60.

id consider it as a daily driver...esp since I would keep my sports car.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Friend took me for a drive in his model x.
> i liked it.
> im a sports car guy. even though the x looks kind of lame, it drove really well.
> it will never replace a sports car though. There’s more to a car than 0-60.
> ...


You told me about your sports car. I would keep it too.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Are you thinking of getting a Tesla?
watch for people offering referral codes...I think it gets you both free charges for some period of time.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

No, I can't drive. I just wondered what people thought of them.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I wonder if one can connect a speaker under the hood and program the car to play loud pipes.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> No, I can't drive. I just wondered what people thought of them.


Thats ok...they drive for you!

Wife has driven one...wants one...i sat in the three models in Yorkdale last year, as far as ive gotten


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I wonder if one can connect a speaker under the hood and program the car to play loud pipes.


Probably, I've heard electric motorcycles with that function. Sounds funny as hell.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> Thats ok...they drive for you!
> 
> Wife has driven one...wants one...i sat in the three models in Yorkdale last year, as far as ive gotten


I've seen that dealer at Yorkdale. I haven't gone in though.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

The thing that struck me as wierd, is the 15" tv mounted to the console


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ezcomes said:


> The thing that struck me as wierd, is the 15" tv mounted to the console


The control screen? Talk about distracted driving.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I wonder if one can connect a speaker under the hood and program the car to play loud pipes.


A friend of mine either made or found an app that does that years ago - dunno if it still exists. Uses the GPS to figure out speed and "revs" appropriately. You could choose the exhaust/car being heard too.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've always wondered if there is a GPS app that speaks in Kit's voice, and addresses you as Michael.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Teslas let you set your turn signals to fart (various kinds, apparently) instead of click. Everybody needs that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

blueshores_guy said:


> Teslas let you set your turn signals to fart (various kinds, apparently) instead of click. Everybody needs that.


A $50,000+ car that farts.....now that is funny. Pipe that to a speaker under the hood and letrerrip. 
Seems that someone has come up with something for motor sounds.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> The control screen? Talk about distracted driving.


I agree, but this is happening at ALL auto makers. iPad sized central touchscreens are becoming almost standard. 

And yes, to me, that's at least as much of a distraction as texting or dialing with a phone in your hand.

Also in any conferences I've attended with the automakers in say the past five years, they have been fixated on self drive technology, direct communication between the dealerships and the cars (no need to involve the driver / owner), stuff like that.
I don't remember hearing any real "excitement of driving" speeches from any of their design groups for some time now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Milkman is that domestic and import (to us) brands re: no "excitement of driving"?

Glad my Mazda is exciting to drive lol.

Fwiw i havent driven a tesla but I would like to try one.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes. Loved it. The new bar for how cars should be designed and built.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> The thing that struck me as wierd, is the 15" tv mounted to the console


The giant iPad is important for the car...if youre going to, say, Montreal, it plots the course for you, and tells you when and where you’ll need to stop to recharge in order to make it.its not in a place I like to look for info when I’m driving though.

its a different experience....the car is very intelligent...and yet I felt completely disconnected from it as a driver.
in spite of its quickness, it lacked a certain fun factor for me. A great car for ppl who consider driving to be a chore.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I wonder if Telsa will come out with solar charging panels for their cars?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I wonder if Telsa will come out with solar charging panels for their cars?


Cost vs benefit.
solar panels don’t generate very much power under the best of circumstances.
so the expense and complexity of adding them isn’t worth it.

youd be better off having solar panels at your house and using them to charge the car.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

A flexible photogalvanic membrane that can be applied over curved surfaces needs to be developed if possible. I`m sure they are trying, but may not succeed. The stuff you see in science fiction isn`t always possible. Ideas are easy, bringing it into the real world not so much. Imagine the cost if you had an accident and all your body panels were photogalvanic generators...wow.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The cloudy future of solar-powered cars


We’ve had solar calculators and solar-powered lights for decades, so why can’t we have solar-powered cars in our driveways?




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Cost vs benefit.
> solar panels don’t generate very much power under the best of circumstances.
> so the expense and complexity of adding them isn’t worth it.
> 
> youd be better off having solar panels at your house and using them to charge the car.


Yeah, I thought that, but what about as a means of keeping the battery topped up?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I felt completely disconnected from it as a driver. in spite of its quickness, it lacked a certain fun factor for me. A great car for ppl who consider driving to be a chore.


I don't consider driving as a chore and if I had the money for even the cheapest of Tesla's I'd buy this instead




and have enough money left over for one of these.








and gas for at least a year.


butterknucket said:


> Yeah, I thought that, but what about as a means of keeping the battery topped up?


They're out there but they are slow and fairly big to do an acceptable job. My son has a fairly big one for the batteries in his trailer. It takes days to top up the battery. 


Jim Wellington said:


> A flexible photogalvanic membrane that can be applied over curved surfaces needs to be developed if possible. I`m sure they are trying, but may not succeed. The stuff you see in science fiction isn`t always possible. Ideas are easy, bringing it into the real world not so much. Imagine the cost if you had an accident and all your body panels were photogalvanic generators...wow.


Something along this line? Put them on the roof, the hood and the trunk. 




__





Renogy 100 Watt 12 Volt Extremely Flexible Monocrystalline Solar Panel - Ultra Lightweight, Ultra Thin, Up to 248 Degree Arc, for RV, Boats, Roofs, Uneven Surfaces, Black & white, 100W Flexible (RNG-100DB-H): Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Renogy 100 Watt 12 Volt Extremely Flexible Monocrystalline Solar Panel - Ultra Lightweight, Ultra Thin, Up to 248 Degree Arc, for RV, Boats, Roofs, Uneven Surfaces, Black & white, 100W Flexible (RNG-100DB-H): Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.ca


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> I wonder if Telsa will come out with solar charging panels for their cars?


The first Tesla that I had ever seen had solar panels built into its roof.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

You could fill your yard with solar panels/and or the roof of your house, and build a small room to store the necessary batteries and equipment to store the energy to charge your car. At that point one may as well install a switching station, rewire your house for low voltage LED lights, and if not already installed, install a gas furnace and appliances...Now you can be "perceived" as mostly green, and have bragging rites at social events. Then imagine what it would take for everyone to go this route and the amount of resources that would require. Technologically wise, I don`t think we are there yet...it`s just alot of politicized hype to help promote the industry in hopes that useful equipment will be developed at some point. If everyone needs a yard full of solar panels, how long before those raw components become scarce? I wish there was an easy solution, but until we learn to make something from nothing, or develope a different type of power supply, we`re fucked.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Now do petroleum.

Scientists have figured out how to turn stress into electricity, so there's a ton of power right there.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> Yeah, I thought that, but what about as a means of keeping the battery topped up?


Like at night time or when it’s in the garage? 

im being facetious...

it just doesn’t generate enough juice to top it up if it’s being used regularly.
solar has a future but it’s present is little more than a gimmick due to its inefficiency.

you would have more success powering your house with it, than a car...with all the complications of size limitations, safety, weight, and aesthetics. Squeezing 1 or 2 more miles of range a day into It, just isnt worth it. There’s other components of the car where the technology can be improved to do as much or more,


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> Something along this line? Put them on the roof, the hood and the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure...but 100 w...leave it on the roof of your boat to trickle charge the deep cycles for your electronics and keep them topped up..excellent application and makes sense dollars wise. Creating "Tesla Nation".....hmm. Do we have enough power on the grid to charge 100,000 cars pulling 30 amps a piece simultaniously? Between 4 and 6 pm the load on the grid...wow. I like the idea of electric cars, just not convinced they are the answer...we need a reactive power cell for every stand alone home, but I think they aren`t coming due to the fact that some shithead would re-engineer it to blow up a school that isn`t progessive enough or some shit...lol.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Budda said:


> Now do petroleum.
> 
> Scientists have figured out how to turn stress into electricity, so there's a ton of power right there.


Sure just like Keanu Reeves in "The Matrix"...here it comes...😃


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

We need really big slot cars. Problem solved.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> @Milkman is that domestic and import (to us) brands re: no "excitement of driving"?
> 
> Glad my Mazda is exciting to drive lol.
> 
> Fwiw i havent driven a tesla but I would like to try one.


I'm not saying there are no cars that are exciting to drive. I've saying that paradigm seems woefully absent in today's automotive design groups.

Right now, all that matters is that your smartphone can talk to the infotainment system in your "car".


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I'm not saying there are no cars that are exciting to drive. I've saying that paradigm seems woefully absent in today's automotive design groups.
> 
> Right now, all that matters is that your smartphone can talk to the infotainment system in your "car".


 Maybe it’s just that you’re in the wrong department or working for the wrong manufacture. Seems like plenty of exciting cars getting put out when I watch the traffic circle in a wealthier neighborhood. Exciting to drive just costs more


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Jim Wellington said:


> Sure just like Keanu Reeves in "The Matrix"...here it comes...😃


May solve the homeless problem there?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I'm not saying there are no cars that are exciting to drive. I've saying that paradigm seems woefully absent in today's automotive design groups.
> 
> Right now, all that matters is that your smartphone can talk to the infotainment system in your "car".


I didn't take your statement to mean that cars aren't exciting anymore, no worries. I was just asking if you could clarify if the infotainment part is domestic or worldwide. I'd guess the latter.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> I didn't take your statement to mean that cars aren't exciting anymore, no worries. I was just asking if you could clarify if the infotainment part is domestic or worldwide. I'd guess the latter.


Well I'm seeing similar mindsets at Detroit 3 as well as Japanese Automakers.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'm not saying there are no cars that are exciting to drive. I've saying that paradigm seems woefully absent in today's automotive design groups.
> 
> Right now, all that matters is that your smartphone can talk to the infotainment system in your "car".


It's such a specific market that seems to want them. When it comes to fast cars, younger people are way more into the 'sleepers' and suping the crap out of small cars. Or, crazy pickups. I don't know anyone in my social circle of people my age that drives a sports car, or even wants too. Nor anyone into suping up cars (a few into the big trucks). Most people I knows dream vehicles when they talk about it are Audi sedans or Suburu. I've never heard anyone bring up a sports car as the vehicle they lust after.

Personally, I have a Hyundai Elantra GT (the turbo one) that I love. It has everything I need. It's got decent pep and fuel milage, and is fully loaded. And yes, I do love having android auto in my car. It makes trips alone great.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> @Milkman is that domestic and import (to us) brands re: no "excitement of driving"?
> 
> Glad my Mazda is exciting to drive lol.
> 
> Fwiw i havent driven a tesla but I would like to try one.


after you’ve driven enough cars you realize it’s more fun to drive slow cars fast than fast cars slow, as our roads require. any car these days is fast enough to get you into trouble.

partly why the hype around tesla performance is silly to me...it doesn’t need to beat a hellcat or vette to be a success, it needs to do whatever a maxima, ultima, 3series etc does. Anything more than that is a gimmick.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My last car was slow. My current car isnt.

Its not to get into trouble, but to pass when i need to.

Give me a car that drives well and goes when told every time.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I had an Uber driver show up in a Tesla a couple weeks ago. Seemed pretty nice as a passenger. I’d love to drive one. I kinda wonder why a guy is driving a $100k car while driving for Uber though.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Budda said:


> My last car was slow. My current car isnt.
> 
> Its not to get into trouble, but to pass when i need to.
> 
> Give me a car that drives well and goes when told every time.


Agreed. And a Tesla does that.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I had an Uber driver show up in a Tesla a couple weeks ago. Seemed pretty nice as a passenger. I’d love to drive one. I kinda wonder why a guy is driving a $100k car while driving for Uber though.


He's gotta pay it off somehow.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Diablo said:


> partly why the hype around tesla performance is silly to me


Same here. They've announced a Plaid model now that will do 0-100km/hr in under 2 seconds. I've driven the Performance model. Trust me, no one needs to accelerate like that. It felt out of control.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

DaddyDog said:


> They've announced a Plaid model


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> I had an Uber driver show up in a Tesla a couple weeks ago. Seemed pretty nice as a passenger. I’d love to drive one. I kinda wonder why a guy is driving a $100k car while driving for Uber though.


we had a driving school pop up locally that is all stocked with Teslas. I wonder if by the time my kid is ready for lessons it will be affordable to send him


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> He's gotta pay it off somehow.


I cant rember if monthly payments would be a writeoff like phone and internet for other subcontractors.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> I kinda wonder why a guy is driving a $100k car while driving for Uber though.


People round here using BMWs to deliver take out food these days. Saw one guy using a Dodge Charger to deliver pizza .. lol.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim Wellington said:


> Sure...but 100 w...leave it on the roof of your boat to trickle charge the deep cycles for your electronics and keep them topped up..excellent application and makes sense dollars wise. Creating "Tesla Nation".....hmm. Do we have enough power on the grid to charge 100,000 cars pulling 30 amps a piece simultaniously? Between 4 and 6 pm the load on the grid...wow. I like the idea of electric cars, just not convinced they are the answer...we need a reactive power cell for every stand alone home, but I think they aren`t coming due to the fact that some shithead would re-engineer it to blow up a school that isn`t progessive enough or some shit...lol.


If they have the little flexible chargers then they probably have bigger ones but not at the amazon price. Thin film panels like they use in space would work depending on the size of your car, how much you want covered and your inverter. There's plenty out there that would do the job. This company probably puts out a few. Chargers - Victron Energy
As far as power in the grid goes, that depends where you are but I'd say probably in the big cities it shouldn't be too much of a problem. Solar power/inverter would be one way to go. By the time there's 100,000 cars in one place charging something else will have come along to take their place. It's more like if you plug your car into your house system everyday what's that going to do to your power bill? I know having a block heater going on a truck for 4 to 6 hrs a day bounces the bill and that's only 1kw @ 10 amps. 
Not too sure what you mean by a reactive power cell but there's a lot easier and flashier ways to blow up a school.....or anything else for that matter.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I wonder if one can connect a speaker under the hood and program the car to play loud pipes.


Like these?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim Wellington said:


> You could fill your yard with solar panels/and or the roof of your house, and build a small room to store the necessary batteries and equipment to store the energy to charge your car. At that point one may as well install a switching station, rewire your house for low voltage LED lights, and if not already installed, install a gas furnace and appliances...Now you can be "perceived" as mostly green, and have bragging rites at social events. Then imagine what it would take for everyone to go this route and the amount of resources that would require. Technologically wise, I don`t think we are there yet...it`s just alot of politicized hype to help promote the industry in hopes that useful equipment will be developed at some point. If everyone needs a yard full of solar panels, how long before those raw components become scarce? I wish there was an easy solution, but until we learn to make something from nothing, or develope a different type of power supply, we`re fucked.


My brother's system doesn't take up that amount of room and it runs the whole house. His panels are on the roof and the rest of the system is in the basement. That includes washer, dryer, deep freezes etc.. If it can run a welder and other heavy duty power tools it can charge an electric car. It kept my nephews Kia charged when he lived there....that was mostly in the winter. He finally put in a switching station a few years back when the grid came close enough to his place to make it worth while to run wires to the house. Technology wise we've been there for a long while and prices are coming down as things become more efficient. Since one of the main components in solar panels is silicon I think it will be a long time before that runs out. Doesn't take anymore resources than are used now, especially with appliances etc. being very efficient. BTW you don't have to rewire your house 'cause you're still running a regular system. You just flip a switch so your power is coming thru the inverter so you're not running a 12 v system unless you want to. In a lot of places if you produce more power than you use you can sell that back to the grid....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> We need really big slot cars. Problem solved.


Until you go flipping off the track.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> My brother's system doesn't take up that amount of room and it runs the whole house. His panels are on the roof and the rest of the system is in the basement. That includes washer, dryer, deep freezes etc.. If it can run a welder and other heavy duty power tools it can charge an electric car. It kept my nephews Kia charged when he lived there....that was mostly in the winter. He finally put in a switching station a few years back when the grid came close enough to his place to make it worth while to run wires to the house. Technology wise we've been there for a long while and prices are coming down as things become more efficient. Since one of the main components in solar panels is silicon I think it will be a long time before that runs out. Doesn't take anymore resources than are used now, especially with appliances etc. being very efficient. BTW you don't have to rewire your house 'cause you're still running a regular system. You just flip a switch so your power is coming thru the inverter so you're not running a 12 v system unless you want to. In a lot of places if you produce more power than you use you can sell that back to the grid....


he runs the whole house off solar power? including a dryer and welder?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> after you’ve driven enough cars you realize it’s more fun to drive slow cars fast than fast cars slow, as our roads require. any car these days is fast enough to get you into trouble.
> 
> partly why the hype around tesla performance is silly to me...it doesn’t need to beat a hellcat or vette to be a success, it needs to do whatever a maxima, ultima, 3series etc does. Anything more than that is a gimmick.


Nice thing about the go fasts of any kind, especially with a young driver, is they can cut down on your speeding tickets. You can wave at them while they are sitting by the side of the road. 


torndownunit said:


> It's such a specific market that seems to want them. When it comes to fast cars, younger people are way more into the 'sleepers' and suping the crap out of small cars. Or, crazy pickups. I don't know anyone in my social circle of people my age that drives a sports car, or even wants too. Nor anyone into suping up cars (a few into the big trucks). Most people I knows dream vehicles when they talk about it are Audi sedans or Suburu. I've never heard anyone bring up a sports car as the vehicle they lust after.
> 
> Personally, I have a Hyundai Elantra GT (the turbo one) that I love. It has everything I need. It's got decent pep and fuel milage, and is fully loaded. And yes, I do love having android auto in my car. It makes trips alone great.


Go to a car show and see what's around what kind of car. Most people I know , if they don't already have one or two, dream of '55 Bel Airs or early Firebirds or Cameros or 'Vettes or Porches amd MG's....cars like that.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> he runs the whole house off solar power? including a dryer and welder?


Yup. Didn't get onto the grid until a few years ago when power came to the property line. He's been doing solar since he started building the house in '72. For the first few years it was all 12 volt but since about '78 he's been running 120 and 240 volt. He has one circut for the 240 stuff and one for the regular house stuff.....two inverters. For a while he even had an electric stove but when he got divorced he went back to wood.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Yup. Didn't get onto the grid until a few years ago when power came to the property line. He's been doing solar since he started building the house in '72. For the first few years it was all 12 volt but since about '78 he's been running 120 and 240 volt. He has one circut for the 240 stuff and one for the regular house stuff.....two inverters. For a while he even had an electric stove but when he got divorced he went back to wood.


pretty crazy. how many Kw is his system? it has to be pretty impressive to run such large resistive loads for any useful amount of time, a dryer and now you're telling me even an electric stove?


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> By the time there's 100,000 cars in one place charging something else will have come along to take their place.


Like what...? Anything other than a nuke is still fossil fuel...coal, LNG, or oil take your pick. So how much fossil fuel products are going to be required to manufacture a world full of solar panels with a 20 year life span at present? If the goal is electric cars and solar, just how many Bazillion giga watts do you think it would take to replace all the power generated by gasoline in any one moment on this continent? Do you really think that the solar panels that NASA uses, to be a price point option for the average consumer? I think your just fucking around, cause your thoughts are low resolution.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

How long would the known reserves of the stuff needed to make batteries last if every car in the United States was electric.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> pretty crazy. how many Kw is his system? it has to be pretty impressive to run such large resistive loads for any useful amount of time, a dryer and now you're telling me even an electric stove?


Not too sure what his system is now. Last time I saw it a few years ago he was up to 40 cells, two rather large inverters and 18 rather large 2 volt batteries in 3 banks of 6. Power going from the batteries to the inverters and then out. The stove was only there for about 3 years and used in the summer. The rest of the year there was the wood stove. The big welder is only used when needed. Same with the dryer....even when there were the 5 kids at home it was mostly just used in the winter. It works.


Jim Wellington said:


> Like what...? Anything other than a nuke is still fossil fuel...coal, LNG, or oil take your pick. So how much fossil fuel products are going to be required to manufacture a world full of solar panels with a 20 year life span at present? If the goal is electric cars and solar, just how many Bazillion giga watts do you think it would take to replace all the power generated by gasoline in any one moment on this continent? Do you really think that the solar panels that NASA uses, to be a price point option for the average consumer? I think your just fucking around, cause your thoughts are low resolution.


Couldn't tell you 'like what'.....by the time it's needed there'll be something else. Could be they expand the plants at Bruce or Darlington or solar plants like the ones at Kingston and Vulcan. I figure that the solar panels used by NASA are just one way to build the solar cells. As far as howmany 'bazillion gigawatts' would it take, couldn't tell you....not to sure exactly how much that is. As far as what you think, I really don't care.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> I've always wondered if there is a GPS app that speaks in Kit's voice, and addresses you as Michael.


Not an app... But the next best thing:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Wardo said:


> People round here using BMWs to deliver take out food these days. Saw one guy using a Dodge Charger to deliver pizza .. lol.


Just had my Indian food delivered thru Uber Eats... It was delivered in a jaguar by an older gentleman (50s?). 

Tough times and you gotta pay the bills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Jim Wellington said:


> A flexible photogalvanic membrane that can be applied over curved surfaces needs to be developed if possible. I`m sure they are trying, but may not succeed. The stuff you see in science fiction isn`t always possible. Ideas are easy, bringing it into the real world not so much. Imagine the cost if you had an accident and all your body panels were photogalvanic generators...wow.



They have it. It is a roll on membrane that produces a current. You could essentially use it to coat large buildings/projects and get some energy back. I last heard of it a few years ago, but it is possible.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Jim Wellington said:


> Like what...? Anything other than a nuke is still fossil fuel...coal, LNG, or oil take your pick. So how much fossil fuel products are going to be required to manufacture a world full of solar panels with a 20 year life span at present? If the goal is electric cars and solar, just how many Bazillion giga watts do you think it would take to replace all the power generated by gasoline in any one moment on this continent? Do you really think that the solar panels that NASA uses, to be a price point option for the average consumer? I think your just fucking around, cause your thoughts are low resolution.



How many tens of thousands of years did it take to replace slavery with fossil fuels? We're still on the slave standard... It will take time, but it is most definitely the future.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I believe the very first cars were electric, but gas and diesal were the cheaper fuels at the time so they became the standard.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------

